# Belt squeal



## Timsms (3 mo ago)

Last night I was inspecting my engine while it was running to look for any weird noises or squeals or anything. It was a faint squeal coming from the serpentine belt area I believe it was towards the back where the alternator is. I grabbed a bottle of 303 protectant And squirted it on the belt in several different places and the sound did not change so I think it’s a bearing that’s on its way out. Based on the noise level I doubt it’s an eminent danger of failing so I think I have time to find and fix it. 

That’s where I have a question.

What I would normally do is use a mechanics stethoscope and probe around each of the different pulleys the find which one is making the noise. problem is I don’t see an easy way to access those pulleys while the engines running Without removing the motor mount. If I remove the motor mount that means I need to buy six new bolts to reinstall it and toss the original ones only to then order the parts that I need to fix the squeal along with six more bolts. Just seems like a waste. Any tricks to narrow down the source of the squeal that I’m not thinking of?


----------

